
Would you share your contacts anonymously? - vartikam
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/bff
======
techolic
I would not. I would only share my contacts if I have their concent
_beforehand_.

BFF doesn't sound right for the site, may be MOF - Monitization Of Friendship
- since you get tokens in return of sharing?

